# Safari et fenêtre téléchargement



## yanoa24 (24 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
je viens de passer sur Safari sur mac, avant j'utilisais Firefox.

Je voulais savoir s'il est possible de "customiser" safari. En fait, ma demande principale est la fenêtre téléchargement. J'aimerais qu'elle devienne une barre d'outil, comme dans Firefox (une barre en bas de la fenêtre, comme ça, les téléchargements sont tout le temps visibles).

Si quelqu'un a une idée ou astuce, je suis preneur.

Merci.

YANN


----------



## marctiger (24 Décembre 2008)

Présentation/Personnaliser la barre d'outils...  et tu ajoutes l'icône "téléchargements", tu n'auras qu'a cliquer dessus quand tu en as besoin.


----------



## Any (3 Mars 2009)

je n'ait pas l'icône téléchargement !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2009)

Pas possible.


----------



## marctiger (4 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pas possible.



Ou alors yanoa n'est pas sous Safari.


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2009)

Pas sur Safari 4 Bêta


----------



## marctiger (5 Mars 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Pas sur Safari 4 Bêta



Tu veux dire que sur la Bêta 4 il n'y a pas de fenêtre de téléchargelment, ni de chemin pour y accéder ?


----------



## meskh (5 Mars 2009)

oui je ne trouve pas d'icone telechargement à mettre dans la barre d'outils 

mais la fenetre existe  alt + pomme + L


----------



## marctiger (5 Mars 2009)

meskh a dit:


> oui je ne trouve pas d'icone telechargement à mettre dans la barre d'outils
> 
> mais la fenetre existe  alt + pomme + L



Je n'utilises pas la Bêta, c'est justa pour savoir, mais là on ne sait rien de plus de yaona24... pas de nouvelles.

Utilises-t-il celle-là... résolu ou non... ?


----------



## cdo83 (6 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,
J'interviens car je pense qu'effectivement, avoir la boîte de téléchargement sous les yeux ne serait pas mal. 
Mais Any a raison, avec Safari 3.2.1, on ne trouve pas l'icône de téléchargement parmi celles qui sont proposées dans la boîte de dialogue pour personnaliser sa barre d'outils.
Peut-être faut-il avoir Safari 4 ?

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3192/image2ccn.png


----------



## marctiger (7 Mars 2009)

Tiens oui... je n'avais pas remarqué, je dois dire que perso je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir cette fenêtre en permanence, je trouverais plutôt cela dérangeant, mais bon c'est chacun selon. 

Moi du moment qu'elle s'affiche jusqu'au moment ou les téléchargements sont terminés, je préfère qu'elle se ferme automatiquement, et si j'en ai besoin je l'invoque.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2009)

cdo83 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'interviens car je pense qu'effectivement, avoir la boîte de téléchargement sous les yeux ne serait pas mal.
> Mais Any a raison, avec Safari 3.2.1, on ne trouve pas l'icône de téléchargement parmi celles qui sont proposées dans la boîte de dialogue pour personnaliser sa barre d'outils.
> Peut-être faut-il avoir Safari 4 ?
> ...


Non.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Et perso, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

&#63743; + alt + l ça va pas vous tuer si ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> &#63743; + alt + l ça va pas vous tuer si ?


C'est sûr qu'un raccourci clavier est au moins aussi efficace qu'un bouton dans une barre d'outil. 

C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi le remplacement du bouton de rechargement de la page par une icône dans la barre d'adresse dans Safari 4 ne me gêne pas. Un &#63743; R et le tour est joué.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Exactement c'est bien plus rapide, il faudra peut-être un peu de temps à certaines personnes pour s'y habituer mais après on oublie un peu la souris et les boutons (pareil pour les boutons précédent, suivant et tutti quanti).


----------



## Any (10 Mars 2009)

j'était sur d'avoir raison hihihi


----------



## marctiger (11 Mars 2009)

En effet, mais perso je préfère attendre la finale "francisée", et là je verrai bien les changements. 
Mais les raccourcis simples sont efficaces, et il faudra peu de temps pour s'y adapter.


----------



## tanialot (29 Mai 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Tiens oui... je n'avais pas remarqué, je dois dire que perso je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir cette fenêtre en permanence, je trouverais plutôt cela dérangeant, mais bon c'est chacun selon.
> 
> Moi du moment qu'elle s'affiche jusqu'au moment ou les téléchargements sont terminés, je préfère qu'elle se ferme automatiquement, et si j'en ai besoin je l'invoque.



Bonjour,

Justement comment faire pour que la fenêtre téléchargements se ferme automatiquement à la fin??

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Impossible malheureusement sur Safari.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2009)

Comme ça, à vous de voir si vous voulez l'utiliser, mais Demeter 1.0.9 est un portage de Shiira 1.2.2 sur Mac OS X 10.5.

Il offre toutes les options que vous désirez et avez exprimé dans ce post. Il tourne sur le WebKit.framework du système.

Evitez la version 1.5 de Demeter, une bêta inachevée qui essayait de porter Shiira 2. Les bugs de celui-ci ont contraint le développeur à reprendre le travail à zéro pour un futur Demeter 2.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Oulah super merci, je ne connaissais pas .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Impossible malheureusement sur Safari.



On me signale dans l'oreillette () que Glims le permet.


----------



## C r A zZz Y (28 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
tout d'abord je m'excuse pour avoir remonté un topic datant de 2009... 
Mais il se trouve que j'ai le même problème et pourtant je suis avec la derniere version de safari (5.1.7)
J'ai formaté et depuis je n'ai plus l'icone "telechargement" dans la personnalisation...
J'ai installé Glims et toujours pas
Quelqu'un aurait une solution ? Je sais que c'est un petit icone mais il m'etait très utile et c'est assez perturbant de ne pas l'avoir 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2012)

L'icône de téléchargement n'apparaît dans la barre d'outil de Safari qu'à partir du moment où tu as fait un téléchargement.


----------



## C r A zZz Y (29 Septembre 2012)

J'ai pourtant fait dèja beaucoup de telechargement vu que je re installe tout et pourtant toujours pas d'icone 

Si je garde de coté les fichier safari qui comprenne favori, top site, signet etc.. et que je re installe safari (en remettant les fichier pour ne pas tout a refaire) est ce qu'il y a une possibilité que je retrouve cet icone ?

J'ai un autre soucis aussi qui n'a rien a voir avec ça mais les parametres de la souris (magic mouse) ne se sauvegarde pas, enfin la vitesse du curseur se remet par defaut a chaque redemarrage ou apres une mise en veille... bizarre

Merci


----------



## C r A zZz Y (3 Octobre 2012)

Pas de solution ?


----------

